# A few from Brompton Cemetry Bioblitz



## davholla (Jun 13, 2016)

There was a bioblitz at Brompton Cemetery London 28th May.
I had my young son with me otherwise I think I would have got a lot more photos.
Here are few of them
Grasshopper nymph



EF7A8897grasshopper by davholla2002, on Flickr

A very well camouflaged moth



EF7A8920Mothlichen by davholla2002, on Flickr

Beetle



EF7A8095beetle by davholla2002, on Flickr


Weevil




EF7A8901weevil by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

